# Desktop Images



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Where do you guys go to get desktop wallpaper these days? I'm looking for stuff that fits my shiny new 1440x900 screen and macdesktops.com has few that I actually like.

Thanks.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

A great way to brag about your new screen without it looking like you're bragging 

Just kidding


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Oh, I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

This site is my favourite so far...

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

...and this site is not bad, especially for people with dual monitors...

http://www.mandolux.com/archive/index.html


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

DJM said:


> This site is my favourite so far...
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date


Some good ones here!
As usual for me, this is also a lesson in photography (Including, often, what is becoming clichéd, or what simply does _not_ work).

But Mandolux.com is still my favourite. :clap:


----------



## gridtalker (Mar 23, 2006)

capitalK said:


> A great way to brag about your new screen without it looking like you're bragging <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=77305.10003289&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://click.linksynergy.com/fs-bin/click?id=*H4hz/ywH9w&offerid=99467.10000155&type=3&subid=0" vspale=0></iframe>
> 
> 
> Just kidding


LOL


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.macdesktops.com/


----------



## jb22 (Jan 9, 2003)

http://browse.deviantart.com/wallpaper/widescreen/


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

I like this desktop picture for non-widescreen monitors - it's nice and... colorful. Yeah, that's it, colorful.

http://69.93.50.122/desktopgirls/photos/World_Cup_Football_Girls_623200653711PM786.jpg

Great for Soccer fans, too.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DJM said:


> This site is my favourite so far...
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/index.php?sort=date


Was just going to recommend that site.  My fav. :clap:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> Where do you guys go to get desktop wallpaper these days?


From my camera....


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

rgray said:


> From my camera....


Yeah, I have a few nice pics of Toronto from my camera. I use them as screensaver pics.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Interfacelift is one of my faves, as are http://www.plasmadesign.co.uk/ (they hav stuff your size, _big boy_ and here http://www.digitalblasphemy.com/ they may have ons that'll scale down.

This http://ganjataz.com/desktops/ is a site I recently stumbled across. Not really checked it out, yet.


----------

